# Mini Protank 3 O Rings



## Shaun (2/8/14)

Guys im looking for o rings for the mini protank 3. Please point me in the right direction!


----------



## Shaun (4/8/14)

anyone? Or do i have to buy a new tank every time i loose a seal?


----------



## Necris (4/8/14)

@Shaun
Haven't seen any online as yet,possibly in the replacement base?
which o ring are you after


----------



## Shaun (4/8/14)

these right here:

http://www.kangeronline.com/products/kanger-rubber-o-ring


----------



## Metal Liz (4/8/14)

Have you tried @Oupa? He might be able to help you out... or try @Chop007, he always has a way to help a fellow vaper in need


----------



## Shaun (4/8/14)

Metal Liz said:


> Have you tried @Oupa? He might be able to help you out... or try @Chop007, he always has a way to help a fellow vaper in need


 
Thanks ,will do. Ive had terrible luck dropped my vape cracked the tank, bought spares then lost a seal replacing it...


----------



## Metal Liz (4/8/14)

Oh no dude that's horrible! Hopefully this is the last of your run of bad luck, sending you loads of good luck vibes


----------

